# Dimming Rear View Mirror



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

Did you ever figure this out? I think that is a humidity sensor of some kind. 

I'm looking to install an auto dimming mirror too, but need to know what wire to tap from the overhead console wires.
















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

here's what I did

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...ior/177633-installed-auto-dimming-mirror.html

but this was a gen 1. not sure how different gen 2 is.


----------



## quailallstar (Feb 16, 2018)

dhpnet said:


> here's what I did
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-g...ior/177633-installed-auto-dimming-mirror.html
> 
> but this was a gen 1. not sure how different gen 2 is.


Thanks for this, but as suspected the wires are different. 

I did however figure out that the second wire (grey) and last wire (black) are the ones needed to tap. 

The grey wire is switched ignition and tied into powering the interior overhead lamps (front and rear). The power cuts after 10 minutes to save battery. 

20 min later edit: 
What I just realized after I finished up was that when the engine is running and interior lights are off the mirror isn't powered in  Back to fiddling with the wires and see what is what. 

Now on to install my new frameleas homelink autodimming mirror! Post with pics coming later. 

















Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

